# Hanns G - HG216D Monitor problems



## monas (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey i just bought a new HG216D monitor and after setting it all up it works fine but my text is really hard to read, does that mean i need a new graphics card? Also does anyone know if i can hook up my xbox 360 to it?

Any help would be great


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Go to the User CP and put up some specs so we can see what you're working with.  

What video card?

and yes, you can hook up the 360, just need the VGA adaptor (thats what I use) 
http://www.buy.com/prod/xbox-360-vga-hd-cable/q/loc/108/201975274.html


----------



## panchoman (Apr 13, 2008)

it would help if you filled in your system specifications in the user cp so that we can see what parts are in your system, also it would help if elaborated more on the situation.

it appears that you either need to configure your monitor's settings or your video settings on your computer so that the text is clearer.


----------



## monas (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry i am computer illit!

I hope this is what your after, I HOPE

Thanks for your support

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	
System Manufacturer	System manufacturer
System Model	System Product Name
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~2992 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~2992 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 1009.005, 26/04/2005
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
Total Physical Memory	768.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	551.81 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	3.90 GB

Name	RADEON 9200 PRO Family (Microsoft Corporation)
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5960&SUBSYS_7C13174B&REV_01\4&13EB4D69&0&0008
Adapter Type	RADEON 9200 PRO AGP (0x5960), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	RADEON 9200 PRO Family (Microsoft Corporation)
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6462
INF File	atiixpag.inf (ati2mtag_RV280 section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	4294967296
Resolution	1152 x 864 x 70 hertz
Bits/Pixel	32
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6462, 685.00 KB (701,440 bytes), 21/03/2008 6:27 PM)
Name	RADEON 9200 PRO SEC Family (Microsoft Corporation)
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5940&SUBSYS_7C12174B&REV_01\4&13EB4D69&0&0108
Adapter Type	RADEON 9200 PRO AGP (0x5960), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	RADEON 9200 PRO SEC Family (Microsoft Corporation)
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6462
INF File	atiixpag.inf (ati2mtag_RV280 section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6462, 685.00 KB (701,440 bytes), 21/03/2008 6:27 PM)


----------



## Duxx (Apr 13, 2008)

When u say your text is really hard to read, is it a matter of being too small or just simply blurry?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Is the text too small or too blurry?  What monitor did you used to use?  What resolution are you using?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

Your display driver is using a 4:3 resolution to display on your 16:10 widescreen monitor. It is most likely scaling the image and thus looks blurry/distorted.

You need to go into Display Properties in the Control Panel and set resolution to 1650x1050 (your Hanns G's naitive resolution) if that is an option. If not you need to find the next lower resolution which would be 1440X900.


----------



## monas (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guys

thanks for your quick replies, yes it was blurry and i changed the settings to 1650x1050and it works a treat...

Like i said i am illit to these computers.

You guys rock, thanks again!!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

You're welcome!

..and "Welcome"!


----------



## panchoman (Apr 13, 2008)

glad to see that you got everything worked out, and dont forget to hit the thanks button at the bottom of all of the helpful posts so that dr. S can get credited for helping you and all.


----------



## Titus (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
I've this LCD too and it works fine @ 1680X1050. It's a great LCD for the price with an HDMI port.
You have to put a look on tunings menu. There're some values to change if you want a relly nice rendering ( color temp ... ).
Don't push too far the details


----------



## eskimozach (May 5, 2009)

*also having problem*

I am using the HG216D with an ATI Sapphire HD 3850. I brought the monitor back home from work and after connecting it to my DVI port I could only see video in bios and boot screens. I am able to see the vista loading screen but in ultimate 64-bit I have a blank (black) screen. 

In windows display settings or catalyst control center I cant change my display from my s-video connected tv to my primary monitor titled _(Default Monitor} on ATI HD 3580 Series_; when I do the tv and HG216D refresh and Display settings remains set on my second display, my s-video tv. When clicking Identify monitors my TV lights up with a 2 and my HG216D is still blank. Under the drag able display icons I try to select my number #1 display set to the side of my #2 and I get the following option 

_The monitor you have selected is currently disabled. If you enable this monitor then it will be used as part of your Windows desktop; you can move your mouse to it, place icons on it, and show program windows on it. Do you want to enable this option?_​ bla bla bla and clicking yes does nothing. I've tried changing resolutions and bit modes. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------

